# CC Musky Questions



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

I 'll be trying to troll for musky this week at CC, never fished there or for Musky. Would like to know best place to launch and start upper end or lower. Also curious as to what baits and speed. I'm mostly a walleye,crappie fisherman and am familiar with Salmon. I do have larger walleye spoons, and j-plugs ( 5 inch) assortment of jointed J-13 Rapalas and crankbait. I did buy a Mepps Musky Killer Bucktail, and a large 8 inch Storm kickn minnow. I do have inline boards and dipseys also. Catch and release guy, also Dad has never caught one and is 72 years old and doesnt get out much anymore wants to go. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Right now the muskies are confused due to the weather (so am I). Water is still in the upper 70s but will be dropping starting the end of the week. 

Baitfish still appear to be scattered and deep (according to what I saw on my graphs Sunday). Find bait fish and you could find muskies. With the warm water their metabolism should still be high so they'll be eating often. 

I haven't started trolling yet but have been casting points, breaks and flats. Missed a couple Sunday on the north end but have been catching them south all summer. 

Since the bass guys are still complaining about them, follow a couple of their boats and cast/troll outside them ;-). J/k but it seems that more bass fishermen are hitting muskies than those of us targeting them. Smaller baits seem to be the norm. Small spinnerbaits and crankbaits although I've seen them caught on jigs, too. 

There's a definite thermocline that starts about 28'. I don't think the fish are near that deep, probably 8-12' max near structure or bait. Some are a lot shallower. 

Be patient. Be thorough. Hit spots several times from different directions. Have the right tools...pliers, hook cutters, decent net. Keep them in the net in the water until picture time then release them. And have fun.


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

Thankyou for your reply Musky Fan, We don't have any heavy duty Musky rods and reels yet, Doubt I could cast all day anyway, I know dad can't so figured we'd troll. Doubt 6 foot 6 walleye spinning rods would hold up to those beast. We're aware there a fragile fish and need to be handled with care to fight another day, and will do everything possible to ensure that. Hopefully I will be able to update with a positive report, even if it takes several trips. Thanks again!


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I find trolling out there difficult most of the time, actually lost a headlock last month to a tree. It can be difficult to follow the breaklines and stay away from the timber and bottom. I've had limited success trolling around bait and main lake structure like points and what not with shad style baits, tuff shads, mx6, but wouldnt be afraid to throw some larger stuff out there as well. If you learn the layout of the shore I'm sure it's not that bad I just prefer to cast and it gets old trying to stay on the breakline with how it varies on much of the lake. Good luck


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Betsabet said:


> Thankyou for your reply Musky Fan, We don't have any heavy duty Musky rods and reels yet, Doubt I could cast all day anyway, I know dad can't so figured we'd troll. Doubt 6 foot 6 walleye spinning rods would hold up to those beast. We're aware there a fragile fish and need to be handled with care to fight another day, and will do everything possible to ensure that. Hopefully I will be able to update with a positive report, even if it takes several trips. Thanks again!


May be true that your gear won't handle muskies but my wife's nephew caught a 39" fish on 8 lb test and a 1/4 on spinnerbait with spinning gear. The same weekend one guy caught a massive 50" fish while prefishing for a suageye tournament on light tackle. Yes, you will stress them more and need to take more time to release them. But bass fishermen catch them every weekend on bass equipment.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Betsabet said:


> I 'll be trying to troll for musky this week at CC, never fished there or for Musky. Would like to know best place to launch and start upper end or lower. Also curious as to what baits and speed. I'm mostly a walleye,crappie fisherman and am familiar with Salmon. I do have larger walleye spoons, and j-plugs ( 5 inch) assortment of jointed J-13 Rapalas and crankbait. I did buy a Mepps Musky Killer Bucktail, and a large 8 inch Storm kickn minnow. I do have inline boards and dipseys also. Catch and release guy, also Dad has never caught one and is 72 years old and doesnt get out much anymore wants to go. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Where are ya at? Ill lend ya a couple rods for trolling. T. Gotta get dad on one!!!


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

MuskyFan said:


> Right now the muskies are confused due to the weather (so am I). Water is still in the upper 70s but will be dropping starting the end of the week.
> 
> Baitfish still appear to be scattered and deep (according to what I saw on my graphs Sunday). Find bait fish and you could find muskies. With the warm water their metabolism should still be high so they'll be eating often.
> 
> ...





MuskyFan said:


> May be true that your gear won't handle muskies but my wife's nephew caught a 39" fish on 8 lb test and a 1/4 on spinnerbait with spinning gear. The same weekend one guy caught a massive 50" fish while prefishing for a suageye tournament on light tackle. Yes, you will stress them more and need to take more time to release them. But bass fishermen catch them every weekend on bass equipment.





MuskyFan said:


> May be true that your gear won't handle muskies but my wife's nephew caught a 39" fish on 8 lb test and a 1/4 on spinnerbait with spinning gear. The same weekend one guy caught a massive 50" fish while prefishing for a suageye tournament on light tackle. Yes, you will stress them more and need to take more time to release them. But bass fishermen catch them every weekend on bass equipm
> 
> 
> MuskyFan said:
> ...





MuskyFan said:


> May be true that your gear won't handle muskies but my wife's nephew caught a 39" fish on 8 lb test and a 1/4 on spinnerbait with spinning gear. The same weekend one guy caught a massive 50" fish while prefishing for a suageye tournament on light tackle. Yes, you will stress them more and need to take more time to release them. But bass fishermen catch them every weekend on bass equipment.


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Where are ya at? Ill lend ya a couple rods for trolling. T. Gotta get dad on one!!!


Thanks Saugeye Tom got plenty of trolling rods, 2 10 ft Okumas, 2 8'6 depth masters, 2 8ft Okumas.


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

burnsj5 said:


> I find trolling out there difficult most of the time, actually lost a headlock last month to a tree. It can be difficult to follow the breaklines and stay away from the timber and bottom. I've had limited success trolling around bait and main lake structure like points and what not with shad style baits, tuff shads, mx6, but wouldnt be afraid to throw some larger stuff out there as well. If you learn the layout of the shore I'm sure it's not that bad I just prefer to cast and it gets old trying to stay on the breakline with how it varies on much of the lake. Good luck


I can see your point burns j5 I imagine I will try and cast some, and will lose some gear over there learning the place . Hopefully it won't be too costly a lesson, lol but with the price of some of those lures I'm sure it will.


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

MuskyFan said:


> May be true that your gear won't handle muskies but my wife's nephew caught a 39" fish on 8 lb test and a 1/4 on spinnerbait with spinning gear. The same weekend one guy caught a massive 50" fish while prefishing for a suageye tournament on light tackle. Yes, you will stress them more and need to take more time to release them. But bass fishermen catch them every weekend on bass equipment.


Don't know what went wrong with my post but agreed big fish can be caught on smaller tackle. And ask if I got 30lb fireline on trolling rods would you still recommend a steel leader?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Absolutely use a leader. Trolled fish are more inclined to roll up which is why guys actually use longer leaders and made of mono or fluorocarbon not wire but I'd use some type leader.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

id use a flicker shad to troll I'm not a Muskie fisherman but me and my dad combine have caught 5 this year in 2 trips while trolling for saugeye. it seems that bait catches everything. this was in the spring when we caught them but the flicker shad seem to be the size of the shad that are schooled up now... if anything it might make the day more interesting


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

burnsj5 said:


> I find trolling out there difficult most of the time, actually lost a headlock last month to a tree. It can be difficult to follow the breaklines and stay away from the timber and bottom. I've had limited success trolling around bait and main lake structure like points and what not with shad style baits, tuff shads, mx6, but wouldnt be afraid to throw some larger stuff out there as well. If you learn the layout of the shore I'm sure it's not that bad I just prefer to cast and it gets old trying to stay on the breakline with how it varies on much of the lake. Good luck


Agreed, and oh man I dont know what I would do if I lost a headlock, still kicking myself for losing a pounder dawg at the cave this spring...but that aint no headlock, maybe find a scuba friend lol


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

burnsj5 said:


> Absolutely use a leader. Trolled fish are more inclined to roll up which is why guys actually use longer leaders and made of mono or fluorocarbon not wire but I'd use some type leader.


Thanks burns j5, I've got some 50lb flurocarbon I used for Chinook.


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

zack2345 said:


> id use a flicker shad to troll I'm not a Muskie fisherman but me and my dad combine have caught 5 this year in 2 trips while trolling for saugeye. it seems that bait catches everything. this was in the spring when we caught them but the flicker shad seem to be the size of the shad that are schooled up now... if anything it might make the day more interesting


Your right it does seem to catch everything been buying them this spring and summer, I have several colors, was trolling them at Acton Lake. Even crappies were eating them and the ones that tried to eat them you need not measure they were all nice ones. Thanks for the info, I will pull some of those too!


----------



## muskiemike423 (Oct 6, 2010)

Just my $.02. We had our annual fall outing last Saturday. About 20 guys fished-only 2 fish were caught (legals). Brutal weather. Main lake was 81 degrees. I did notice alot of bait north around the big island by the campground ramp. Huge schools of 2-3"shad were near the surface. Good luck !!!


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

muskiemike423 said:


> Just my $.02. We had our annual fall outing last Saturday. About 20 guys fished-only 2 fish were caught (legals). Brutal weather. Main lake was 81 degrees. I did notice alot of bait north around the big island by the campground ramp. Huge schools of 2-3"shad were near the surface. Good luck !!!


Thanks muskymike 423, I realize the weather isn't optimal yet with the heat we've had, but I'm really burnt out out fishing Acton. Need some new water to explore, and new scenery, got plenty of walleye in freezer and crappies too. I've always wanted to try this, fished for pike as a kid in Michigan and Canada and loved it. Was reading article about Larry Dahlburg doing a seminar and ask musky anglers if they had one lure to keep in boat for a day what would it be. It sparked a heated response. A Bondy bait came up and a River 2 sea Mr.Whiggley also. Curious what yours would be?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

TopRaider15 said:


> Agreed, and oh man I dont know what I would do if I lost a headlock, still kicking myself for losing a pounder dawg at the cave this spring...but that aint no headlock, maybe find a scuba friend lol


I have a decent lure retriever but that lure wasn't coming out, maybe invest in one of those over sized magnets and go out when the water is down this winter. I actually snagged it once before at saltfork and the braid cut into itself on the reel when the drag was going out snapping the line but fortunately it floated to the top, thought maybe that was the added draw to the bait, self recovery, must have only had that once in its reserve.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Betsabet said:


> Don't know what went wrong with my post but agreed big fish can be caught on smaller tackle. And ask if I got 30lb fireline on trolling rods would you still recommend a steel leader?


I'm running 100# or 130# fluorocarbon leaders on my rods. Different lengths. 

A good lure retriever is a must have. I did lose a Bondy bait to a Cave Run fish attractor (almost lost the retriever but I pulled it free with the outboard) and one Bull Dawg at Caesar. Got it hung up in a tree apparently wrapped in fishing line.


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

MuskyFan said:


> I'm running 100# or 130# fluorocarbon leaders on my rods. Different lengths.
> 
> A good lure retriever is a must have. I did lose a Bondy bait to a Cave Run fish attractor (almost lost the retriever but I pulled it free with the outboard) and one Bull Dawg at Caesar. Got it hung up in a tree apparently wrapped in fishing line.


Dang that's heavy duty, guess 50lb out where do you find a good lure retriever? Bass Pro, Cabelas, don't have squat for a selection for musky fisherman and forget Dicks. I about bought a Super Dawg today a Cabelas until I remembered you said guys catching on smaller lures now. I can see I need to hit another pick3 or pick 4 ticket to buy more stuff.Lol. Please let me know the best place to find lures and retrievers,


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Betsabet said:


> Dang that's heavy duty, guess 50lb out where do you find a good lure retriever? Bass Pro, Cabelas, don't have squat for a selection for musky fisherman and forget Dicks. I about bought a Super Dawg today a Cabelas until I remembered you said guys catching on smaller lures now. I can see I need to hit another pick3 or pick 4 ticket to buy more stuff.Lol. Please let me know the best place to find lures and retrievers,


Don't spend tons on lures, just pick a few things especially if you're only trolling at first. It's easy to get carried away buying expensive lures that you may not end up using very much. 
Your comment in regards to chain stores not having muskie baits I hear so frequently. I really wish I had the testicular fortitude and craziness to open a muskie shop in Ohio. It would most likely have to be in northeast Ohio but I see a real need for one somewhere to help get guys started and actually have baits and supplies in stock you can look at instead of ordering everything online.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Betsabet said:


> Dang that's heavy duty, guess 50lb out where do you find a good lure retriever? Bass Pro, Cabelas, don't have squat for a selection for musky fisherman and forget Dicks. I about bought a Super Dawg today a Cabelas until I remembered you said guys catching on smaller lures now. I can see I need to hit another pick3 or pick 4 ticket to buy more stuff.Lol. Please let me know the best place to find lures and retrievers,


A friend of mine made a retriever for me. A round bar of steel about 8" long with two eyelets welded to it on the side and one on the top end. Side eyelets are cut to allow the line to be inserted. About 1-1 1/2' of small chains welded to the bottom. Weighs a lot but will normally dislodge a lure on the first drop. The chains will catch the hooks if needed. I have it on 50' of 1/4" braided nylon rope. I've retrieved lures as deep as 30' when jigging.

EDIT: that lure retriever has saved me easy over $500 in lost lures. One day alone I got hung up ten times on Cave Run. All large expensive crankbaits. Got them all back. 

As for lures, BPS has a few as does Cabelas. No Muskie shops around here but we go to Cave Run a lot. Cave Run Pro Shop and Crashes are located next to the lake.

I use Musky Tackle Online for internet orders. Decent prices, free shipping most times and very very quick.

Like the other guys said, don't load up on big lures. Smaller ones work well but you may need to swap out the hooks for larger, stronger ones. Just don't let the larger hooks kill all the bait's action.


----------



## muskiemike423 (Oct 6, 2010)

Betsabet said:


> Thanks muskymike 423, I realize the weather isn't optimal yet with the heat we've had, but I'm really burnt out out fishing Acton. Need some new water to explore, and new scenery, got plenty of walleye in freezer and crappies too. I've always wanted to try this, fished for pike as a kid in Michigan and Canada and loved it. Was reading article about Larry Dahlburg doing a seminar and ask musky anglers if they had one lure to keep in boat for a day what would it be. It sparked a heated response. A Bondy bait came up and a River 2 sea Mr.Whiggley also. Curious what yours would be?


Right now, throw top water (Top raider, Fat Bastard, etc. till the sun gets high. Then "burn" bucktails #10 or #8. Then work the ends of the laydowns with cranks.


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

burnsj5 said:


> Don't spend tons on lures, just pick a few things especially if you're only trolling at first. It's easy to get carried away buying expensive lures that you may not end up using very much.
> Your comment in regards to chain stores not having muskie baits I hear so frequently. I really wish I had the testicular fortitude and craziness to open a muskie shop in Ohio. It would most likely have to be in northeast Ohio but I see a real need for one somewhere to help get guys started and actually have baits and supplies in stock you can look at instead of ordering everything online.


Thanks burnsj5, I can see a store with your name on it


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

burnsj5 said:


> Don't spend tons on lures, just pick a few things especially if you're only trolling at first. It's easy to get carried away buying expensive lures that you may not end up using very much.
> Your comment in regards to chain stores not having muskie baits I hear so frequently. I really wish I had the testicular fortitude and craziness to open a muskie shop in Ohio. It would most likely have to be in northeast Ohio but I see a real need for one somewhere to help get guys started and actually have baits and supplies in stock you can look at instead of ordering everything online.


Mark's Bait in Ravenna has a good assortment of muskie plugs....


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

muskiemike423 said:


> Right now, throw top water (Top raider, Fat Bastard, etc. till the sun gets high. Then "burn" bucktails #10 or #8. Then work the ends of the laydowns with cranks.


Thanks for the help muskiemike423 I'll try that 2mrro. Going over for a half day as I take my 4 year old granddaughter to school at noon, I know this cool front may not help but we'll give it a shot anyway.


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

Snakecharmer said:


> Mark's Bait in Ravenna has a good assortment of muskie plugs....


Thanks Snakecharmer!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Betsabet said:


> Thanks Snakecharmer!


He usually puts them on sale in November or December..


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

MuskyFan said:


> A friend of mine made a retriever for me. A round bar of steel about 8" long with two eyelets welded to it on the side and one on the top end. Side eyelets are cut to allow the line to be inserted. About 1-1 1/2' of small chains welded to the bottom. Weighs a lot but will normally dislodge a lure on the first drop. The chains will catch the hooks if needed. I have it on 50' of 1/4" braided nylon rope. I've retrieved lures as deep as 30' when jigging.
> 
> EDIT: that lure retriever has saved me easy over $500 in lost lures. One day alone I got hung up ten times on Cave Run. All large expensive crankbaits. Got them all back.
> 
> ...


Thankyou Musky Fan, I bought a retriever today at Bass Pro it's got 30 ft cord and chains don't know if it's heavy enough but my neighbor welds so I'm sure he could fashion something if mines not adequate. You guys are a wealth of information. I will keep it small for now. Giving it a shot 2mrro. Thanks again.


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

Snakecharmer said:


> He usually puts them on sale in November or December..


Ok Snakecharmer, Great info I screenshot it so I'll remember.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Betsabet said:


> Thanks for the help muskiemike423 I'll try that 2mrro. Going over for a half day as I take my 4 year old granddaughter to school at noon, I know this cool front may not help but we'll give it a shot anyway.


The cold front will do the opposite of what you think it will do. The last cold that pushed through a few weeks ago resulted in a multi fish day and many follows.


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

Well didn't do any good, learned a bit of the lake. 4 of us went so I ran 4 inline boards 10 -15 ft down, 2 dipseys at 20 ft down, and 1 Flatlined. Launched at campground ramp water temp 75 degrees, trolled between there and bridge and saw scattered bait, casted in the evening managed just a white bass. Met a kind older gentleman taking his boat out at dark and said he caught a small saugeye and small musky south of bridge on West side on a white crank with a metal Bill from cabelas. He did not remember the name of it. Thanks for the help everyone will definitely try again.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Musky fishing is definitely not "catch a fish every outing" type deal. Took me over a year but then I started catching them or having follows regularly. While they are not necessarily the fish of 10,000 casts it may take a while. Don't get discouraged.


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

MuskyFan said:


> Musky fishing is definitely not "catch a fish every outing" type deal. Took me over a year but then I started catching them or having follows regularly. While they are not necessarily the fish of 10,000 casts it may take a while. Don't get discouraged.





MuskyFan said:


> Musky fishing is definitely not "catch a fish every outing" type deal. Took me over a year but then I started catching them or having follows regularly. While they are not necessarily the fish of 10,000 casts it may take a while. Don't get discouraged.


Thanks for the kind words Musky Fan, wasn't expecting much first try at them. Hunted deer over 30 years, and snared coyote the last 5, neither happens 1st attempt if nothing else these 2 have taught me loads of patience. The more we try the better we get at everything. Yesterday I learned it's too far a trip for a half day 1hr ride for me. I think next time I'll stay at campground fish all day and a half day the next morning. I was surprised there was no lighting at ramp or in parking lot. We had flashlights so it was all good, but that needs changed IMO. In any event we'll try again. By the way we only lost 1 lure trying to troll a break, it was my friends reef runner we couldn't exactly stop and use the lure retriever with 7 rods out lol. Thanks again.


----------



## yakguy (Jan 24, 2015)

Betsabet said:


> Thanks for the kind words Musky Fan, wasn't expecting much first try at them. Hunted deer over 30 years, and snared coyote the last 5, neither happens 1st attempt if nothing else these 2 have taught me loads of patience. The more we try the better we get at everything. Yesterday I learned it's too far a trip for a half day 1hr ride for me. I think next time I'll stay at campground fish all day and a half day the next morning. I was surprised there was no lighting at ramp or in parking lot. We had flashlights so it was all good, but that needs changed IMO. In any event we'll try again. By the way we only lost 1 lure trying to troll a break, it was my friends reef runner we couldn't exactly stop and use the lure retriever with 7 rods out lol. Thanks again.


I don't have much time to fish, but I have done quite well most times trolling (from my kayak) a Flicker Shad, 10-20 ft from the shoreline. Have caught nice Crappie, Saugeye and my first Muskie this year - 8lbs. test, no leader. I would definitely replace the hooks on the Flicker Shad, large Saugeye and Muskie mangled the hooks, luck I was able to get both to the boat.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Betsabet, "...we couldn't exactly stop and use the lure retriever with 7 rods out lol." 7 rods? You may want to read up on trolling in Ohio. You can only use two rods per licensed person. Sounds like there were only two of you.


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Betsabet, "...we couldn't exactly stop and use the lure retriever with 7 rods out lol." 7 rods? You may want to read up on trolling in Ohio. You can only use two rods per licensed person. Sounds like there were only two of you.


Maybe you should read the post more thoroughly, there we're 4 licensed fisherman my twin brother, a friend, and his girlfriend ,myself make 4. I could've ran 8 rods if I chose too. I don't break laws.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Betsabet, "...we couldn't exactly stop and use the lure retriever with 7 rods out lol." 7 rods? You may want to read up on trolling in Ohio. You can only use two rods per licensed person. Sounds like there were only two of you.


You may want to read up on the original post a little more.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Four of us went to Cave Run yesterday (2 boats). Didn't see anything, no follows or hookups. Missed a huge bass on a 8" swimbait, though. The fish are in some sort of transition following the baitfish. Almost no baitfish in the coves...all were graphed closer to the main lake and 25'-30' down. Water temps were still in the mid-70's.

This is similar to what I've seen at Caesar lately.


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

MuskyFan said:


> Four of us went to Cave Run yesterday (2 boats). Didn't see anything, no follows or hookups. Missed a huge bass on a 8" swimbait, though. The fish are in some sort of transition following the baitfish. Almost no baitfish in the coves...all were graphed closer to the main lake and 25'-30' down. Water temps were still in the mid-70's.
> 
> This is similar to what I've at Caesar lately.


Thanks for the report MuskyFan!


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Fished CC hard yesterday from 6:15 to 3. Didn't realize there was a musky tourney going on. I didnt have any luck but a guy was able to stick a 45 and 46. Glad to see that kind of size coming out of the lake.


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

TopRaider15 said:


> Fished CC hard yesterday from 6:15 to 3. Didn't realize there was a musky tourney going on. I didnt have any luck but a guy was able to stick a 45 and 46. Glad to see that kind of size coming out of the lake.


Do you know what he caught them on?


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Betsabet said:


> Do you know what he caught them on?


Nope and its not really like me to ask "what and where" while a tourney is going on. Wish I knew though


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

TopRaider15 said:


> Nope and its not really like me to ask "what and where" while a tourney is going on. Wish I knew though


Get your drift, just wondered if they may have mentioned, I suppose I wouldn't let the cat out of the bag during a Tournament either.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

TopRaider15 said:


> Fished CC hard yesterday from 6:15 to 3. Didn't realize there was a musky tourney going on. I didnt have any luck but a guy was able to stick a 45 and 46. Glad to see that kind of size coming out of the lake.


We hit cave run or else I would have been at CC as well. Got a tourney at cave Run this coming weekend as well. 

There are definitely big fish in CC. Several over 45" have been caught including two 50" fish. Lots from the mid-30s to mid-40s. Looking forward to hitting it more later in the month. Next couple of weekends are tied up elsewhere.


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

Just a heads up for anyone wanting to fish CC on Saturday the 7th, my son tells me there's a powerboat shootout going on.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up! MuskyFan which tourney is at my favorite southern musky water?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Cave Run Pro Shop Fall tournament. $2000 guaranteed 1st place. All the entry fees come back to the participants. Although I haven't placed in either of the first two my boat was drawn back to back for $200. Paid for the trip.


----------



## muskiemike423 (Oct 6, 2010)

Betsabet said:


> Do you know what he caught them on?[/QUO
> Mid-Medussa and Swimmin` Dawg


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

Thankyou Sir!


----------



## obrien040362 (Oct 11, 2005)

TopRaider15 said:


> Fished CC hard yesterday from 6:15 to 3. Didn't realize there was a musky tourney going on. I didnt have any luck but a guy was able to stick a 45 and 46. Glad to see that kind of size coming out of the lake.


Did you see that center console cubby cabin trolling boat with the outrigger poles

The side of the boat had decals that said Key West and Musky Net plus some other stuff


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Trolling for saug's & Muskie? Win-win! Have hooked up on muskies with jig, inline spinner, even swim baits. Both are aggressive fish. I like the cranks!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

TopRaider15 said:


> Agreed, and oh man I dont know what I would do if I lost a headlock, still kicking myself for losing a pounder dawg at the cave this spring...but that aint no headlock, maybe find a scuba friend lol


Pounder in the spring?


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Legend killer said:


> Pounder in the spring?


yuup and the were hitting xl beavers too


----------

